# Just A Quick Question?!?



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone...

Right Just a quickie for you.... as you know My sister is on her 2nd baby at 18 . . . and shes been in slow labour for about 2 weeks, how ever.. Chester Hospital have done nothing but mess her about!!

firstly - Her waters went slightly so there was enough water to surround the baby... so she went home and has had nothing but pains and got food poisening from the hospital food.

Then...  shes had nothing but pains and went back in with having 2-3 shows... but still no sign of the baby...

NOW - her waters have gone compleatly and she went in the other day with pains and telling them her waters have gone and they just sent her home!!

what can be done.. if anything happenens to the baby... i will make sure that the hospital are made responisible for niglect!!

sorry for the rant....

so is this right... if your waters go... you must remain in hospital?!

sorry again!!

Flutts 
xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if you waters go you should/ need to give birth within 48 hrs as the risk of infection rises.  If they have let her go home they should have also arranged an induction for within the 48hrs


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi clare

thanks for your reply. . . theyve done nothing like that!! theyve just sent her home saying your fine and shes got an appt on thursday!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I think someone needs to get in touch with them and demand she is seen the time baby is not protected is risking infection.  How far on is she?  The care she is reciving is dispickable


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

shes got 3-5 days left! 

im fuming... weve never really got on but to put the baby in danger is not right at all!!. . .

My dad is going to call up i think.. or im going to phone the hospital where she had my other niece and see what can be done 
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

you may not know but can she get hold of her m/w and get her ring the hospital and tell them she has to be seen? if not I know its not what A&E is for but take her there


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

true... thanks Clare, i had my son in warrington and they were superb...

thats why im asking cause i recieved superb care and my sister has been through hell and back...

so ill try and see whats going on and try and get her to warrington...

ill keep you updated!! thanks again Clare
xxxx

**update**

just phoned warrinton hosptial and there isnt anything they can do its perfectly normal!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

have you tried asking on ask a m/w??  
It didn't actually happen to me but it did a friend of mine her waters broke on the Sun and she was booked for inducation on the Tues if nothing had happened before.


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

i just called the other hospital and asked for the MAT ward and the lady said 

'its perfectly normal... we do the same too'


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh maybe its jsut round here that take you in then. Glad I live where I do then!! 
Emilycaitlin is online maybe ask her if there is anything that can be done to help her get going if she has been in slow labour for so long


----------

